# Hooded Prepuce, Chordee, and Hypospadias.... Experiences please??



## tjw

My 2m old son has all of these and I wondered if any of you have any experiences with one or all of them?

Harrison's meatus is on the underside of the glans, his hooded prepuce is level 1, and the chordee is downward facing.

If you prefer to pm me instead of reply on the thread please feel free to do so xx

>>>>>

By the way, I am posting it here as I was told they wouldn't do anything about it until he is school age.


----------



## tjw

Anyone??


----------



## JASMAK

Sorry hon...I am not sure what you even mean, except that it has to do with your son's penis. I obviously don't have experience, but just wanted to offer some hugs, because it sounds upsetting. :hugs:


----------



## mummystheword

Sent you a message x


----------

